# Robotics and stuff



## FerretXing (Nov 15, 2016)

So it seems that furries here talk mostly about software things. I was wondering if there are some people that have studied Robotics or just do DIY electronics stuff for fun.


----------



## Caecus (Nov 15, 2016)

I know pretty much from computer hardware, a little from electronics, and I probably will go study robotics in future.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

Robotics are a lot of fun. New discoveries every year. 

Won't be long until we get maid robots:





And if we get them, I will be at the front of the queue to get one. :3


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Robotics are a lot of fun. New discoveries every year.
> 
> Won't be long until we get maid robots:
> 
> ...


It's possible to build one, just very expensive and there are yet two big problems, a power source and the AI.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> It's possible to build one, just very expensive and there are yet two big problems, a power source and the AI.


I know. The AI programming today is kinda crap.

Which is why I stated "and if we get them".


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> I know. The AI programming today is kinda crap.
> 
> Which is why I stated "and if we get them".


----------



## Huffy (Feb 13, 2017)

Well I love mettaton...does that count?


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 24, 2017)

Im a bachelor in mechatronic and robotics and I like all sorts of things related with robots and automation.

To bad it doesnt actually helps me in real life.


----------



## speedactyl (Apr 7, 2017)

actualy it helps if you manage to jump in the right industry. as a hobby it worth to practice and develop 

if its UAVs its on me. and have a fleet Dedicated somewhat furry related , well haft Aeromorphs


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Apr 23, 2017)

I do electronics n' robotics n' stuff for fun. Working on a major project including both of those things right now, and I've got a number of other projects on the side that are more on the mechanical engineering side of things and include less about robotics and electronics, though it wouldn't be too hard to swap out the analog elements of those projects for electronic elements, I can't be assed, honestly :^)

I've not studied anything on those topics (mechanical/electrical engineering, robotics, etc. etc.) yet, though, as I'm just now finishing up my junior year of high school. If you can look past that, though, I'm good for just about any project. Engineering is where all the fun stuff is, I think.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

who needs robotics, when you get VR!  then everything is VR.. so we won't need anything physical.. like mechanical robots!  it can be all SAO!  we can make robots do anything in VR then!


----------



## ebbingRose (May 31, 2017)

I've studied robotics prior, though I don't have a very deep understanding into them. Yet- for what shame shall be felt when if you're persistent the horizon can surely be grasped?
I think it's really rather fascinating, and I'm excited to see where robotics go, and perhaps learn some very basic ideas of the matter myself. Middle school technology classes only go so far in depth, haha.


----------



## Clary (Jun 1, 2017)

After I've worked as a programmer since last year, I now resumed my study of robotics at a technical university. But I've got different feelings on the whole theme. On the one site, I'm really interested in the technology behind it. It's just amazing.
On the other side, I can't appreciate that things develops as fast as they actually do. I am really afraid this could destroy our society. At the moment, robots could do only works, which they've been tought or programmed by a human. But this won't be like that forever. I'm absolutely sure, one day, it will be possible to make an ai, which can think investigative, logical or creative. Who still needs human than? For me this is an absolute dystopia and when this should happen when I'm still alive, I'm definitely going to leave my country, to live somewhere in the 3. wolrd, where hopefully human skills will still be needed then.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 2, 2017)

Clary said:


> After I've worked as a programmer since last year, I now resumed my study of robotics at a technical university. But I've got different feelings on the whole theme. On the one site, I'm really interested in the technology behind it. It's just amazing.
> On the other side, I can't appreciate that things develops as fast as they actually do. I am really afraid this could destroy our society. At the moment, robots could do only works, which they've been tought or programmed by a human. But this won't be like that forever. I'm absolutely sure, one day, it will be possible to make an ai, which can think investigative, logical or creative. Who still needs human than? For me this is an absolute dystopia and when this should happen when I'm still alive, I'm definitely going to leave my country, to live somewhere in the 3. wolrd, where hopefully human skills will still be needed then.


Such is the downside of living in a society where crippling overspecialization is a thing, really. It would be a bitch to program a machine that can perform the required general functions of a hunter-gatherer, but programming is ironically such a specialized task that you could very easily create a machine that not only codes better than you but also benefits the employer by not having any of the unnecessary complications associated with human employees in general. In fact, Google has a working prototype of this already.

And creativity? There already exist self-taught programs that compose music with such proficiency that they can convince an audience that their pieces were composed by a great musician like Bach. One is practically selling records on behalf of its creator now.

The existential dread is understandable; we've grown rather accustomed to thinking that our species is special, even in the face of evidence to the contrary. It does mean that we need to change our beliefs to match the times however, lest we be left behind by the march of progress.


----------

